# PA Highgloss- Too Cold?



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

This might be a daft question, but I am going to ask anyway...heckle if you like :lol:

Tonight I gave the car a maintenance wash, just after my winter prep last week. 
So usual steps I wont bore you with

I pulled the car into the garage and decided to give it a wipe down with PA Highgloss. Now in the milder weather, the product went on and off easy leaving behind a great finish and gloss, I loved it. Tonight, being approx. 6-7C, it was very awkward, just didn't leave behind the same finish etc. more like I was wiping it off leaving behind a rougher surface I would say. 

This is the first year I have had a PA product, just wondering if it is not suited to be used in a cold climate and more a summer product? Or is it the cold surface it doesn't like?

I have 2 layers of SW Shield on anyway (as I did before), so this was just a wee topper.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Never used it, but it does sound like it's the cold thats effected it, especially as you've used it before and been happy with it - perhaps it needs a different / longer period of time before you wipe off ???


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you shake it up well?
I used rapidwaxx and master sealant the other day in cold conditions and they were fine

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Never used it, but it does sound like it's the cold thats effected it, especially as you've used it before and been happy with it - perhaps it needs a different / longer period of time before you wipe off ???


Its to be removed straight after you wipe it on, according to the directions. As its purple, I dont want to leave it on too long and end up with a 5 series that wouldnt look outta place on a Prince Album cover, 


pt1 said:


> Did you shake it up well?
> I used rapidwaxx and master sealant the other day in cold conditions and they were fine
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah I did mate, however the product was in my garage store...so wonder if it was just too cold. ? Where do you keep yours bud?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Guessing due to the colder weather, not enough time to cure & a longer dwell time is needed.


Maybe worth contacting PA to confirm


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

PA HG is one of the easiest to apply and most forgiving sio2 toppers so it's definitely overuse of product or more likely conditions. Those talking about dwell times are wrong.. it's a wipe on wipe off product unlike Master Sealant. 

If the temperature is 5 degrees and the panels have been freshly washed the panels themselves can be even colder to the touch, I don't apply anything with SiO2 late in the evening or in really low temps as they're not as smooth or easy to use. 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Like most products used outside in the UK this time of the year.

Due to colder weather guessing longer dwell times.

Never used the product, but have seen both waxes & sealants that dry super quick or flash off take a lot longer.

Best to speak to PA :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Never used it, but it does sound like it's the cold thats effected it, especially as you've used it before and been happy with it - perhaps it needs a different / longer period of time before you wipe off ???


Agree 100%:thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys


I think its been the cold weather tbh, I have brought the product inside and will keep it here and bring it out in the milder weather. I will stick to wax for now. I plan to give it a further coat of shield tomorrow. That will do it for this winter.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Rappy said:


> Like most products used outside in the UK this time of the year.
> 
> Due to colder weather guessing longer dwell times.
> 
> ...


No, you're talking nonsense. There is nothing associated with dwell times that could have anything to do with this issue.. this product doesn't flash, it's not a coating. It's also unlike Master Sealant, it's effectively a gloss enhancing QD on steriods.

Why do attempt to troubleshoot technical queries and contradict people who have actual experience with a product?



Walesy. said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> I think its been the cold weather tbh, I have brought the product inside and will keep it here and bring it out in the milder weather. I will stick to wax for now. I plan to give it a further coat of shield tomorrow. That will do it for this winter.


I don't think any LSP is particularly nice to apply this time of year. Waxes don't spread as nicely, coatings manufacturers often suggest they don't cure as well. I've used PA CS throughout last winter (HG intermittently) and the performance was never impacted, I wouldn't let that put you off. Even when I've ran out of light and dew was forming it always levelled out really nicely, it'll likely feel much better in the morning or after the next wash :thumb:


----------

